# Istick & Nautilus mini combo.



## Gert_Koen (22/12/14)

Hi guys . Probably not the first time you see this combo..I have a question though..If I screw the Nautilus straight onto the I stick I'm left with about a 1mm gap between tank and battery.Ive put in a rubber spacer or I have to use the 510-ego adapter and beauty ring but then stands very tall..comfortable to hold though..Any advice or similar issues?


----------



## LFC (22/12/14)

Strange, my aMN sits completely flush with the iStick.

Could be the connector on the iStick sitting too far out?


----------



## Gert_Koen (22/12/14)

The Adapter that I got with Istick screws on fine as well as my X20 pro v tank..If so is there a way to adjust connector?


----------



## Arthster (22/12/14)

Check that the pin on the bottom of the Nautilus is moving. The Nautilus has a spring loaded pin. The spring pushes on the bottom of the coil and it might be that the coil has pushed the spring skew and has "locked" The pin in place.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gert_Koen (23/12/14)

Checked everything. .Seems like the thread on Nautilus.


----------



## Arthster (23/12/14)

Gert_Koen said:


> Checked everything. .Seems like the thread on Nautilus.



One way to make sure the tread is clean on the tank is to find a nut that fits the thread on the Nautilus. Give it 1 turn then 1/2 turn back then another turn and another 1/2 turn back. Maybe a squirt of Q20 or 3 in 1 to help clean the thread up a little. keep on doing the 1 turn 1/2 turn until the nut is gone on completely, then try it on the istick again.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gert_Koen (23/12/14)

Wish I had a thread gauge so that I can get a proper die nut to cut thread clean..I made a plan in the meanwhile . Awesome pair!!Great flavour and louds of power!!


----------



## Arthster (23/12/14)

Yip agree with that. My apologies I didn't realize you had the know how to run taps and deis on threads (Assumption is the mother of all... ) 

If i am at home I usually grab the closest mod with an RDA or RTA but on the road, the Istick and the Nauty is my kit of choice. compact enough to go into the pocket, powerful enough to make people think there is rain coming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gert_Koen (23/12/14)

Ahhh! 7mm×0.5mm pitch die nut.


----------



## Arthster (23/12/14)

Gert_Koen said:


> Ahhh! 7mm×0.5mm pitch die nut.


 sounds right to me. Do you think it would worth chasing a run through the stick as well?


----------



## Gert_Koen (23/12/14)

Yes im going to try and find a tap to..Will always come in handy where there is a 510 connection.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (23/12/14)

Yip 7 X 0.5, check it on the caliper now which matched up roughly and the 7 X .5 nut I have here spins on nicely.


----------



## Gert_Koen (23/12/14)

I used to work in a engineering shop..The leith and milling machine is my food..loved machining!Been 9 years now I specialise in food packaging and processing machinery.


----------



## Gert_Koen (23/12/14)

Arthser are you in the C.T area?


----------



## JakesSA (23/12/14)

@Gert_Koen, whereabouts are you? Finding a 7 x 0.5mm nut may be difficult. I have dies with me if you are in the area?


----------



## JakesSA (23/12/14)

Ahh .. anybody in CPT with the required die?


----------



## JakesSA (23/12/14)

Odd to see a mini natilus with damaged thread though, what is its history if I may ask?


----------



## Gert_Koen (23/12/14)

Im in Gordons bay Cape town area..I know im going to battle finding a 7 × 0.5 nut.


----------



## Daniel (23/12/14)

Lots of nuts around , might not be the die you are looking for

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster (23/12/14)

@Gert_Koen Nope I'm in Johannesburg.


----------



## Gert_Koen (23/12/14)

The Nautilus is a month old and been using it with my VV battery from X2O...I found it strange when I tried ego adapter and spare X2O tank and screwed on flush.


----------



## Silver (25/12/14)

Gert_Koen said:


> Im in Gordons bay Cape town area..I know im going to battle finding a 7 × 0.5 nut.



Hi @Gert_Koen , i put your location in for you
It is now visible under your avatar when using a browser
Note that when using tapatalk, these additional bits of info are often hidden and not easy to find

Reactions: Like 2


----------

